
Dozens of States Sue 20 Drug Companies for Price Fixing and Obstruction - ourmandave
https://splinternews.com/dozens-of-states-sue-20-drug-companies-for-price-fixing-1834696054
======
bobblywobbles
Good.

Higher-ups like to see the profits go up, but it's hard to quantify the actual
people who suffer (and die) because their medicine is now too expensive to
afford.

Instead of saying "oh, they should be saving their money", an ACTUAL objective
fact needs to be raised that they are price-gouging their product. Of course,
we all complain and argue but nothing happens because it's these people who
dictate the price are in power (of their company, and they pay lobbists who
enact laws to keep these plans in-place).

It's only when lawsuits like these come out that the people can actually see
the negative impact all these people are suffering from because "they just
wanted to make profits go up 5% for the shareholders". I just hope these
executives realize this fact and our government makes necessary drugs price-
fixed (the drugs that aren't mandatory could be in this type of market, that's
fine with me).

